# Cleanout / trash removal services won't take yard waste



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Why won't cleanup services take yard waste?


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't you have a green waste collection service?


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Nope.


*you don't have a recycle waste bin? *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Maybe you can find someone in the neighbourhood with a truck or utility trailer to haul it away for you.

Here, we're allowed two bags per week of yard waste, on top of regular household waste, though dear husband always trucks off any/all yard waste himself.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *you don't have a recycle waste bin? *


Only for paper, metal and plastic.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

The man that helped me with the vine earlier this year has just had ankle surgery, I don't think he'd be available.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 18, 2020)

I think that many dumps don't take yard waste, I know that's the case here.   However we have a city wide yard waste pick up service where they pick it up and turn it into mulch.

You can probably find a landscaper or a lawn/garden maintenance service that will pick up your yard waste.  They have to get rid of the waste they create so adding yours might not be a big deal for them.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ours takes everything but paint, paint you have to take in.  Left over paint is sold to specific companies that mix the left over paint together, add coloring, and sell it.  

I did just read on the trash truck that plastic bags are no longer going to be put in the blue recycle can, but should be put in the general black trash can.  Have no ideal why.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm dumb.  I usually live in apartments.  What's yard waste, specifically?


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

https://www.lawinsider.com/dictionary/yard-waste


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2020)

TY deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

That's what Google is for.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Only for paper, metal and plastic.


Oh that's a pity.  Here in England most homes  ( not sure about apartments)  have 2 recycle bins as well as our general waste bin, one for cardboard/can's & plastic that can be recycled...the other for garden waste, such as mown grass cuttings, tree branches  etc... 

We also have a recycle box  for magazines/brochures etc... 

Generally most home have  3 staple bins similar to these, and one box for the newspapers & magazines 










The colours depend on the county , ours here are Blue, for recycling metal/plastics/cardboards etc.. Brown for garden waste... and Black for General waste 

Anything that's too large to go into the bins have to be taken to the waste site  by ourselves or our local council will collect it for a hefty price


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

We only have two - one for household waste and one for the recyclables I mentioned already. My regular household trash goes into one that looks like the one on the far right and the recyclable bin looks like the center one.

This is my pile, it would easily fit in the back of a pick-up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> We only have two - one for household waste and one for the recyclables I mentioned already.
> 
> This is my pile, it would easily fit in the back of a pick-up.
> 
> View attachment 118637


Deb, are you allowed to do burning on your property?


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Nope. Can't burn outdoors anymore.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> We only have two - one for household waste and one for the recyclables I mentioned already.
> 
> This is my pile, it would easily fit in the back of a pick-up.
> 
> View attachment 118637


That's exactly the type of garden waste we'd put in our Brown bin.. I  wonder why they  don't allow you to have a bin for the garden waste


----------



## asp3 (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's exactly the type of garden waste we'd put in our Brown bin.. I  wonder why they  don't allow you to have a bin for the garden waste



It's probably a matter of money.  It costs money to pick up yard waste and I'm willing to bet that the folks where Deb lives have elected representatives for their community who are not going to increase the cost of trash/garbage/waste pick up.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> This is my pile, it would easily fit in the back of a pick-up.


I'm surprised
You, being a skinflint and all
That pile is *mulch*
What people pay good money for

and yet.......you want to get rid of it

tsk tsk


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Here, trash is not a community service. Every homeowner has to hire their own garbage service, and believe me, there aren't that many around here. It's either Waste Connection (formerly County Waste), Twin Bridges or a guy that pulls a wagon behind his truck.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

The last two times I called a local junk removal guy, he wouldn't help me. Told me to just put anything I have in with the regular household garbage. I guess he doesn't want any work, not even coming to give an estimate. Some things I have are just to large and heavy to put in my little trash bin.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2020)

In this area, most of the junk men aren't interested if they can't make a little money on both ends of the deal.

They get a fee from the homeowner for hauling and then make a little selling the scrap, used items, etc...

Try to make your junk sound more appealing!


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

So it is mainly because thay can't sell yard waste as as scrap?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> So it is mainly because thay can't sell yard waste as as scrap?


That would be my guess or that they would have to charge more than the customer would be willing to pay them to haul it away pay dumping fees, etc...

Where I live the city comes by once a month and picks up yard waste, old furniture, etc...


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

You are fortunate to have that service. I could get my regular trash company to take it, but it has to be "packaged" just so and then they charge a month's pension to do it. I'm looking for a guy (or gal) that can just scoop it up in the back of a pickup and take it out in the country and leave it in the woods someplace.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> You are fortunate to have that service. I could get my regular trash company to take it, but it has to be "packaged" just so and then they charge a month's pension to do it. I'm looking for a guy (or gal) that can just scoop it up in the back of a pickup and *take it out in the country and leave it in the woods someplace.*


 We call that fly-tipping here and if anyone is caught doing that, they face an almighty Fine or even Jail time


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> You are fortunate to have that service. I could get my regular trash company to take it, but it has to be "packaged" just so and then they charge a month's pension to do it. I'm looking for a guy (or gal) that can just scoop it up in the back of a pickup and take it out in the country and leave it in the woods someplace.


Deb,

Use some of your money to improve your life while you still have a life to live.

I'm sure that after you depart this world other people will have no trouble spending it to improve theirs.

Good luck!


----------



## peppermint (Aug 18, 2020)

We can't put weeds, and grass in the trash.....We take it to the dump in town....We have a truck....

The garbage is the only thing to put out near the street....2 times a week....Bottle and cans, one day, and trash another day....


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We call that fly-tipping here and if anyone is caught doing that, they face an almighty Fine or even Jail time



At least yard waste is biodegradable, not like styrofoam.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> At least yard waste is biodegradable, not like styrofoam.


yes you're right, garden waste if it's just  wood and grass etc is ok to drop into the woods.. but not rubble or plastic or furniture or glass or any other kind of waste


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> The last two times I called a local junk removal guy, he wouldn't help me.  I guess he doesn't want any work, not even coming to give an estimate.


Gee....._ I  wonder why...._


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2020)

I must have an angel. I mentioned to my cousin in church Sunday I had a pile of yard waste I was looking for someone to haul away. I went out Monday morning to move it so the grass wouldn't get smothered under it and it was gone. Either my cousin took it or he strong-armed one of his buddies. I don't think the first trash removal guy I called did it, or he would have rang my doorbell and want to be paid. Either way, I am grateful.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 8, 2020)

Not sure if this will interest you, @debodun .... but thought I'd post this story for you.  How I wish there were more people like these to help others in need.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=357854822039406


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2020)

Dump it in your neighbor's fire pit for their next outdoor party.


----------

